# brancher powerbook DVI-RCA (TV)



## iMacompris (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour! Je voulais brancher mon Powerbook G4 sur la télévision avec sortie DVI du mac et entrée RCA sur la télévision. J'ai donc acheté un câble DVI à RCA sur ebay, mais quand je connecte les deux appareils, rien ne se passe. Que se passe-t-il? Quelque chose de bizarre est que j'ai trois couleurs sur ma prise RCA, alors que d'habitude, la vidéo en nécessite qu'une il me semble. J'ai essayé les trois couleurs dans la prise Video-in (RCA), je suis sur le bon poste de la télévision, mais l'écran reste bleu.. 
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Oizo (2 Mai 2011)

Les trois couleurs c'est tout simplement une connexion Composante (rouge-vert-bleu) appelée aussi YUV. Ta TV a vraisemblablement une connexion Composite (fiche jaune + blanc et rouge pour le son). Donc c'est normal que cela ne fonctionne pas dans ce cas.


----------



## iMacompris (2 Mai 2011)

Je ne comprends pas ce qui ne marche pas. Mon fil ne servira donc à rien?
merci


----------



## Oizo (2 Mai 2011)

iMacompris a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ce qui ne marche pas. Mon fil ne servira donc à rien?
> merci



Sauf si ta TV a une connexion YUV (très peu de chance si ce n'est pas un écran plat), ton câble ne servira à rien non, il faut prendre un RCA composite.


----------



## iMacompris (2 Mai 2011)

Mais ma télé (cathodique) a une entrée Rouge-jaune-blanc... (RCA, non?). Donc de DVI à RCA, pourquoi ça ne marche pas? J'arrive bien à brancher le vert à la place de l'entrée rouge, etc.. je ne comprend pas bien encore. Peut-être qu'avec les précisions que je viens de donner..? désolé, et merci


----------



## Oizo (2 Mai 2011)

iMacompris a dit:


> Mais ma télé (cathodique) a une entrée Rouge-jaune-blanc... (RCA, non?). Donc de DVI à RCA, pourquoi ça ne marche pas? J'arrive bien à brancher le vert à la place de l'entrée rouge, etc.. je ne comprend pas bien encore. Peut-être qu'avec les précisions que je viens de donner..? désolé, et merci



Pour résumer la connexion de la TV : Rouge et Blanc le son, Jaune le vidéo

Sur la fiche jaune passent les trois couleurs (rouge-vert-bleu). Sur le câble que tu as acheté, les trois couleurs sont séparées, donc si tu branches une des trois couleurs sur ta fiche jaune il manquera les deux autres couleurs donc ta télé ne peut afficher d'image. Et cela ne sert à rien de brancher le vert sur l'entrée rouge par exemple car celle-ci est dédiée au son.


----------

